# Let's see those



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 21, 2007)

Would love to see pics of your stallions! :lol:


----------



## PaintNminis (Oct 21, 2007)

here are my stallions Colts






Bedivere he will be 2 next year



:






and Allure (he is way Lighter then this Pic is)






His Real Color


----------



## Leeana (Oct 21, 2007)

Of course





*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko* 32.5''






*Impressive Lights* 28.5''











Then this is *Michigans Wally*, a welsh/american shetland cross that just sold. He is 48'' and soooo beautiful. I keep telling myself if only he was shorter. He takes my breath away :new_shocked:. I dont consider him a stallion, he is more like a 'gelding with testicles' lol



:


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 21, 2007)

No pro photos, just my favorite picture of 29 inch BabyZee.

He's very full of himself and has no conception as to how small

he really is......


----------



## Reble (Oct 21, 2007)

Our Future Stallion & Senior


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's our main man, On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle


----------



## kaykay (Oct 21, 2007)

My men in my life LOL

Havenbrooks Encores Hot Tamale all 30" of him. ONe show shape and oops head shot wont post






Ten Ls Tigers Back In Black


----------



## River1018 (Oct 21, 2007)

our herdsire Tibbs Rapid Transit


----------



## Erica (Oct 21, 2007)

Here are mine....

D & S A Pharaoh's Fortune - 07 National GRAND Champion Under stallion as a yearling






Cross Country Take My Breath Away - 33.75" HOF, Res. National Champion, son and grandson of Lazy N Redboy






Little Kings B T Buck Bandito - 30.5", multi National Champion and HOF producer, who is a son of BTU






Little Kings Big City Buck - 34", multi National Champion producer, son of Boones Little Buckeroo and grandson of Ramblin Starbuck

Big City and Bandito






Erica's Echos of My Destiny - 32.5", National Champion, grandson of both Buck Echo and Double Destiny






Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks - mutli Res. National Champion - Big City son






JSW Royale Deed - National Top Ten (6th) son of Good Deed and out of a Blue Boy daughter, he's a full sister to Res. World Champion






Erica's Smoke Rings in the Dark - 31", Res. National Champion, grandson of After Dark, Egyptian King and Yellow Diamond Little Feather - and he's for sale


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2007)

Erica showed our Destiny boy. Here's my other stallion, who she also had a little something to do with :bgrin We expect his first foals in the spring!

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]*

2005 31” grey-grullo fancy stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter)

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King

Siblings on both sides shown to top National wins -- DunIT is pictured w/o any conditioning and has never been sweated






(this past summer)






(a little too thin early spring...)






(last year)


----------



## Dona (Oct 21, 2007)

Here is our Jr. Stallion "Kickapoo's Apache Moon". (AMHA/AMHR) We used him for the first time this year on some of our mares.....and we are really excited about next year's crop of foals!



:

Last year's show photo...






This year...right out of pasture.


----------



## Kendra (Oct 21, 2007)

Our only two boys with all their bits!



:






Tibbs Night Rider & North Stars Valdez Y Basan


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 21, 2007)

My little 30" man.. MCC Robin Hoods Little John,

Who, like Leeana said about her stallion, Little John is like

a gelding with testicles,, now that he's banned from halter classes... hehehehe

Very laid back and quiet and driving now.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 21, 2007)

Here is my boy, Little Kings Junior Jinx - 34" son of Little Kings Buckwheat a Multi-National Champion sire in both halter and open pleasure driving. Jinx is a grandson of Boones Little Buckeroo and East Acres Golden Jubilee. He is also a great-grandson of Little Kings Buck Echo.


----------



## MBennettp (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's my boy. Lucky Four Rebels Broadway Joe


----------



## Lisa Strass (Oct 21, 2007)

Here are our two mini stallions, both sons of the famous 4X Superior Shetland Sire, Bar-Gs Rock "E".

B&L's Rock "E" Red Alert, HOF

National GRAND Champion Stallion, AMHR Halter Horse of the Year






B&L's Rock "E" Good Man Charlie

no show record, yet



:


----------



## REO (Oct 22, 2007)

*RHA LOTTO LOCOMOTION*

"Nort"






*TY 5 DYMAMOS VOODOO MAGIC*

"Poppy" (29.5")






*KICKAPOO MOONS PHANTOM FEATHER*

"Topper" only going on 2 yrs and I need to take new pics LOL






.


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 22, 2007)

> Here's my boy. Lucky Four Rebels Broadway Joe








Mary!!

Joe looks WONDERFUL!!!!! You made my day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And seeing the dorsal stripe... just confirms where Moose & Merry Beth

got their Dun.

~Sandy


----------



## Ashley (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is my for now stallion. After I see his foals next year he may or may not get gelded. These pics were taken when he was a yearling, and home on a short break after being sick and haveing seziures. Now this fall he was battleing ulcers, he seems to be doing well and putting a few pounds back on. Cant wait to see what he looks like when all better and he gets his schedualed dental appointment done.






Here he is as a foal, with one now 3 year old homozygous stallion that we are selling


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Oct 22, 2007)

I see a few stallions that are more than welcome in my herd!!



: Lisa, feel free to send your boys down my way, okay?



:

Here's my pride and joy, *Redrock Incognito*. Incognito is a 29.75" AMHA/AMHR sabino stallion. I've admired him and his foals for several years, and now I get to co-own him with Becky of Redrock Miniature Horse Farm! His disposition is second to none. He did very well in the show ring as a senior stallion, and his foals are proving themselves in the show ring too. We'll be using him on our mares next year, so we'll have to wait until 2009 to have any of our own Incognito foals. Anyway, here's Incognito:






*Ericas Oohhzz And Aahzzz* is a 32.00" AMHA/AMHR/PtHA bay pinto stallion for the time being, but I'm really leaning toward gelding him. No stallion is safe on our farm! He LOVES people and did well showing as a stallion, so maybe he could go back in the ring as a gelding. Time will tell. Ozzy is for sale though. Here's Ozzy:






*Redrock C Me Now* also has a show record, and is so easy to handle. Noah is a 30.75" AMHA/AMHR/PtHA bay tovero stallion with blue eyes, and he's for sale. He's also a nice mover for such a small horse! He too may end up being gelded!






Visit our Stallions page for more information on our boys' show records! www.ThreeCFarm.com


----------



## cowgurl_up (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is my boy T's Dressed To A Tee, my 2 year old Silver Dapple Pinto.


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 22, 2007)

our cremello pinto stud Dusty











smokey black stud Kiowa(yearling)






echo our bay and white pinto


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 22, 2007)

MBhorses said:


> echo our bay and white pinto


wow I love him!



:


----------



## Kitty (Oct 22, 2007)

We have a FEW stallions (LOL)



:

Zephyr Woods Sailor Too- BTU son and Top Ten, multiple Supreme, beautiful movement just may be out there starting performance next year. :aktion033:






Little Kings Zephyr Buckeroo- Buckeroo son. Multiple Top Ten and just pretty :bgrin






Our upcoming future stallions

Zephyr Woods Da Yooper- Nighthawk son out of a Echo daughter. He is a refined colt with long neck and very expressive. Going out with Lee Crutchfield and Josh Tibbs to prove if he is as good as his half brother ZW Russian Twister (2006 Reserve Grand Champion in Europe) 






[And our newest addition and not home yet until December when weaned. Oh we are excited.

Michigan's Image in Z Woods. Full brother to this year Jr. Grand National Champion Michigans Little Sharp Image. I drooled over her last year. So lets hope he can compete like his sister. He has a beautiful tiny head and ears and refined.






and we have more stallions but I don't want to take up all the pages


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Oct 22, 2007)

Please excuse the pics they are pasture condition-

Main Herd Sire "Shenandoah Paint Diablo"











Our Juniors

"Marcum Sir Benji Ditto"






"Wilkins Choctaw Spots"






oops forgot to compress Delton sorrrrrrrry

WITTS DELTON THE ALL AMERICAN






"JJ Sprigger" APHA


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is ours: SRF Buckshot, 2 year old grandson of Ramblin Starbuck (sire's side) and BOB (dam's side).

We have one mare bred to him for 2008 - a maiden Blue Boy bred granddaughter of Lazy N Redboy.






He has been shown mostly on the PtHA circuit where he has earned enough points (our calculation anyway) for Register of Merits in Halter and Trail-in-Hand.


----------



## Bluewater Minis (Oct 22, 2007)

Love those pretty boys!



:

Here's our AMHA World Top 5 (and grandson of Lazy N Redboy), Cross Country Cowboy Cadillac:




Cowboy is oh, soooo much prettier in person!!!

Next is our Lazy N Redboy son (brother to Champion Farms Nighthawk, Cross Country Call Me Sir, etc.), Cross Country Sharp Dressed Man:






And last but not least, the 1991 AMHR National Champion Yearling Stallion and Bond Peppy Power son, NFC Peppys Playmate:




Pictured here at 16 yrs of age and lookin' good!

We can't wait to see what these boys produce in 2008!


----------



## drk (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi everyone :saludando:

Here are my stallions... I need to get some professional photos of Tino and Ticket 

Freelands Fiestas Imperial Storm 29" Homozygous






Toyland Tino Trix 30" Pure Falabella Black Leopard






LTD's Magic Mans Top Ticket 28" Frame Overo


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is my boy. Richlynn Shredder's Image of Hajel. He's a jem!


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Oct 23, 2007)

Leeana said:


> Of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is beautiful! He looks like a mini Andalusian!!!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 23, 2007)

28" Tracker:






28" Tucker: (I think they'd be a cute driving pair! THey get along really well



)











31" Concho (hubby's driving horse):






And 32" Chianti (who is for sale):






Jessi


----------



## jbrat (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's our Dusty Cowboy


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 23, 2007)

Alright where is Dillion??????? I have been waiting patiently :bgrin for more pics


----------



## alongman (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are some of my boys! We are SOOOO proud of them exactly like every other proud owner! I see a lot of boys that I would love to have in my program.

Longman's Shadow Spencer (AMHA/AMHR 32")






Grassmere's Jazz Singer (ASPC/AMHR 38") - this is him in his stall today......he's tired of the rain too.






Blue Ice MTP Guns N Roses (AMHA/AMHR 31") - future herd sire


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Oct 23, 2007)

Andromeda Farm Stallions:

No professional photos, straight from the pasture pictures.

"Millennium Duffys Stetson"






"A Model Black Hawk"






Future Herdsires:

"Andromeda Starry Knight"






"Teacher Pet Booger Boy"






Hope you enjoyed looking at them. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## hairicane (Oct 24, 2007)

We have more than enough stallions too-- Gotta love the boys



:

This is Lucky Four Black Velvet Buck Image a buckeroo grandson and fun driving horse. We have Velvet for sale since I just brought home another Buckeroo grandson---






And here is our new boy, Velvets replacement-- Ericas Big City Bank on me, my future larger driving boy






This is our overo driving stallion and also for sale--Silver Bluff Mark of Zorro






We have a snowcap black younng appy stallion for sale too. This is Hairicane Chief Snowcap and he looks to have settled his 1st mares.



:






We have more boys too but Im tired out or tonite, lol.


----------



## minih (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is me and our Sr herd sire, my baby---- Howdy's Smokin' Gun--I love this horse!






Next, Erica already included Ringo in her thread since we co own him, he is for sale and a very nice boy. Nice movement to boot! Erica's Smoke Rings In The Dark- since this picture was taken, he has acquired all kinds of mottling across his back and hips.






My daughters favorite, a Cross Country Rowdy Reflection son, Cross Countrys Mr. Natural, a 2 year old-






our newest addition to the family is Erica's Bailey's On the Rocks, look for him in the 2008 show ring, I can't wait to see how he will look all fit and groomed next year.


----------

